
AIRO bracelet tracks your nutrition, exercise, sleep and stress levels - ph0rque
https://www.getairo.com/
======
anon292929
How does the food measurement work? a spectrometer? ... seems fishy to me

~~~
DanBC
> How are you able to track nutrition?

> We've built proprietary technology that uses different wavelengths of light
> to look into the blood stream and detect metabolites as they are released
> during and after your meals. This allows AIRO to measure caloric intake and
> even the quality of meals consumed.

They'd make a fortune if they had bloodless glucose testing. The diabetic
market is enormous.

~~~
jannotti
Agreed, this is either amazing, or crap. The suspicious part of me assumes
crap. But I'd like to be wrong. This could do utterly amazing things for our
understanding of nutrition if there was an easy way to monitor everything that
someone ate. The quality of studies would skyrocket.

------
reso
Congrats to Abhi and the rest of the Airo team! Nice work guys.

